# GoTriSports Darkside Labs Halo-Bol Log



## GOtriSports (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone! I have been selected by Darkside Labs to run a log of their first supplement called Halo-Bol. I am posting this now so people can hear about it and sub if they are interested. Here is some info on how this log will run:

Starting Stats: 
Height: 5"11
Weight: TBA (will be listed the day I start the cycle)
BF %: TBA (Will be listed the day I start the cycle)

Start Date: Monday November 24th, 2008
End Date: Tuesday December 23rd, 2008

Supplements used:
Darkside Labs Halo-Bol
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support, 60 Servings, Peanut Butter
Fish Oil
Multi-Vitamin
Anabolic Innovations Post Cycle Support, 120 Capsules

Diet: Will try to fit in 3,000 Calories per day. Will end up roughly being a 40/40/20 split but the percentages are not being strictly followed. I will make an attempt to put up diet average macros at the end of each week if possible. 

Workout:

Monday:  Horizontal Plane: (Back/Chest)    
T-bar rows- 5x5 (use lots of weight, form not important)
Seated Single Arm Cable rows â?????? 3x10
Flat barbell Bench Press- 4x6 (low rep, heavy weight)
Low incline DB press- 3x8
Cable Flyâ??????s- 3.8
Standing Calf raises (single leg) â?????? 3x10
Cable Crunch- 3x12


Tuesday: Quad Dominant Leg and Bicep day   
Squats- 5x5 (low reps, heavy weight)
Sissy Squats- 3x8 (possibly front squats)
Stability Ball Leg Curl- 3x20
Standing DB curl- (set 1- 8 reps, Set 2- 7 reps, set 3- 6 reps)
30 Minutes HIIT Cardio (6 minutes of sprints, 24 of Steady State Cardio)

Wednesday: OFF   

Thursday: Vertical Push: (Back/Shoulders)     
Pull ups- 5x5 (weighted) If they get too hard, do negatives
Single Arm Lat pull downs- 3x10
Push Press- 3x6
Seated Calf Raises- 3x12 (3 second hold at the bottom)
Decline Sit ups- 3x10 (weighted)
Planks- Left side 1:30, Right side 1:30, front 1:30 (3 sets) 
20 Minutes HIIT Cardio (6 minutes of sprints, 14 SS cardio)

Friday: Hamstring dominant, Quad accessory, triceps   
RDLâ??????s- 4x6
GHRâ??????s- 3x8
Split Squats- 3x8
Dips (weighted)- 3x8
cable pressdown- 3x8

Saturday: off 

Sunday:  
Some form of SS cardio (Possibly hill repeats?)  


If there is anything anyone else would like to know let me know. I am going to start taking the Cycle Support now and the workouts and taking of the Halo-Bol will being on November 24th


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck man, you have come a long way.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in.
good luck bro


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok everyone I am just ONE WEEK from starting my Cycle on Darkside Labs Halo-Bol. Darkside Labs -Pro-Hormones & Performance Designer Supplements

I have started on my cycle support and am going to start my new lifting routine this today so I can be ready and have a weeks worth of experience on the routine before I begin the cycle. So todays workout will look like this:

T-Bar Rows:
x5 -
x5 - 
x5 - 
x5 - 
x5 -

Seated Single Arm Cable Rows (Each arm 3 sets)
x10 -
x10 -
x10 - 

Flat Barbell Bench-
x6 -
x6 -
x6 -
x6 -

Low Incline DB Press
x8 -
x8 -
x8 -

Cable Fly
x8 -
x8 - 
x8 - 

Standing Calf Raises (single leg)
x10 -
x10 -
x10 -

Cable Crunch
x12 -
x12 -
x12 -



I will update the actual weights used later tonight after I actually do the workout


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for having to make a new post, but it wont allow me to edit my last post for some reason. In the future I will just wait until I am finished with my workout and post it all at once!

Today was pretty fun. I enjoy starting a new routine, especially with some lifts I have never done before! Overall it was a good day, but I spent some time playing with weights to get the right weight and all. 

I also weighed myself and got my BF% done so here are the results:
Weight: 191 Lbs.
Height: 5"11
BF% - 11.6% 


T-Bar Rows: (First time I have ever done these and I love them!)
x5 - 190
x5 - 210
x5 - 210
x5 - 210
x5 - 215

Seated Single Arm Cable Rows (Each arm 3 sets)
x10 - 80 (In for each arm individually)
x10 - 80
x10 - 80

Flat Barbell Bench- (My bench is terrible....)
x6 - 185
x6 - 185
x6 - 185
x6 - 185

Low Incline DB Press
x8 - 140 (70's in each arm)
x8 - 140
x8 - 150

Cable Fly
x8 - 70 (35 on each arm)
x8 - 70
x8 - 70

Standing Calf Raises (single leg)
x10 - 45 (holding a 45lb plate)
x10 - 45
x10 - 45

Cable Crunch
x12 - 100
x12 - 100
x12 - 100


Decent workout overall. I felt pretty weak today, but I guess that can be expected when starting a new routine with a few lifts I had never done. However when I left I felt really good, so I feel really good about the new routine. I cannot wait to start my cycle. My diet for today will end up like this:

Calories: 2452
Protein: 255g
Carbs: 154.5g
fat: 96g

I plan on increasing calories by about 500 once the actual cycle starts


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 18, 2008)

Day 2: 

It is always lots of fun starting a new routine. I loved my first day workout and today was just as fun! here is how it went:

Quad Dominant legs / Bicep

Squats:
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 285

Sissy Squats: (First time I have ever done these and I LOVE them! However since it was my first time I did them without weight, next time I plan on bringing a back pack and putting a 45lb plate in there)
x8 - bodyweight
x8 - bodyweight
x8 - bodyweight

Stability Ball Leg curl:
x20
x20
x20

Standing EZ bar Curl
x6 - 100
x6 - 100
x6 - 100
x6 - 100

Standing DB curl
x8 - 45 lb each hand
x7 - 45 lb each hand
x6 - 50 lb each hand

Then I went over to the boat house of the college crew team and did some erging. I did a 5k. 250m sprint followed by 750m SS rinse and repeat until a 5k is done. Great workout! Felt awesome! I got the Halo-Bol in the mail today and I want to go ahead and start taking it but I am forcing myself to wait until monday and have a fresh week to start on!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 19, 2008)

Good luck bro. The routine looks pretty good.


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 20, 2008)

Todays Workout:

Went well, I felt like I had plenty of energy (probably because I was off yesterday!)

Anyway today was a Vertical Push/Pull (Back/Shoulders) day!

Weighted Pull ups:
x5 - 25lb 
x5 - 25lb
x5 - 25lb
x5 - 10 lb
x5 - 10 lb (These started kicking my ass near the end so I had to lower the weight)

Single Arm Lat Pull down:
x10 - 75lb (Left arm, then right arm)
x10 - 75lb
x10 - 75lb

Push Press: 
x6 - 165 lb
x6 - 165 lb
x6 - 165 lb
x6 - 165 lb

Seated Calv raises: (I will preface this with the fact that my calves are much stronger than anything else in my body. I think it is because I used to be so fat haha)
x12 - 510 lb
x12 - 510 lb
x12 - 510 lb

Decline Sit up: (love these)
x10 - 60lb (held DB to my chest)
x10 - 60lb
x10 - 60lb

Planks: (I need something extra for core so I throw planks in)
1:30 - Left, Right, Front
1:30 - left, right, front
1:30 - left, right, front 


Overall I'm fairly pleased. I certainly hope to gain some serious strength on this cycle. I am just dying to start the Halo-Bol, just a few more day and I get to being!


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry I was really busy all weekend and did not post my workout for friday! here is how it went!

Hamstring dominant, quad accessory, and triceps 

RDL's
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 250

GHR's (First time I have ever done these)
x8 - Unweighted
x8 - Unweighted
x8 - Unweighted 
I will be doing weights with them next time, I was just getting used to the motion this workout

Split Squats
x8 - 75 lb DB in each arm
x8 - 75 lb DB in each arm
x8 - 75 lb DB in each arm
(This was really hard for my grip, I am thinking of maybe replacing these with front squats next week, what do you think?)

Dips (weighted)
x8 - 45lb plate hanging from me
x8 - 45lb plate
x8 - 45lb plate

Cable Pressdown
x8 - 75
x8 - 75
x8 - 75
These felt absurdly weak 




Stay tunes for me to post my workout for today later!


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 24, 2008)

today the cycle begins! I am SO excited to get going on this, we shall see how I do! Wish me luck!


----------



## Darkside Labs (Nov 24, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright everyone today was my first day on the Halo-Bol! The workout went pretty well. I think some of the effects I felt today were placebo effect feelings but I still felt awesome!

The only weird thing is that as I was walking to the gym I was really starting to feel some anxiety! I don't even know why or what it was about I was just feeling anxious, once I got in the gym and lifting though I felt amazing and lifted hard! Here is how the actual workout went!

T-Bar Rows
x5 - 210
x5 - 210 
x5 - 210
x5 - 220
x5 - 220 

Seated Single Arm cable rows
x8 - 80
x8 - 80 
x8 - 85

Flat Bench Press
x6 - 185
x6 - 185
x6 - 185
x6 - 190

Low Incline DB press
x8 - 75
x8 - 75
x8 - 75

Cable Fly
x8 - 70
x8 - 70
x8 - 70

Standing calf raises
x10 - 55lb (DB held in hand)
x10 - 55lb
x10 - 55lb

Cable Crunch
x12 - 100
x12 - 100
x12 - 100

Overall it was awesome. I felt like I was sweating a lot more today than normal and I just felt like a monster all day. Again, since I just started the cycle today I am sure I was feeling placebo effects! However the placebo effects made the workout feel great, so I am fine with that for now!


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 25, 2008)

I just added a few more pictures to my album so we have more to compare after the cycle. I just put up calves, quads, and an attempted lat spread!


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 25, 2008)

Alright! So today was day 2 of my cycle and I felt great at the gym! I will admit I was a little sore all day from yesterday but that did not slow me down in the gym at all. Because I am hoping for great results from this cycle it is really easy to stay motivated in the gym! Here is how the workout went!

Quad Dominant Legs, Hamstring accessory, Biceps 

Squats:
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 295 (This one was killer but felt awesome!)

Sissy Squats: So today for these I brought a backpack, strapped it to myself tight and put weights inside
x8 - 25lb
x8 - 25lb
x8 - 25lb

Stability Ball Leg Curl
x20
x20
x20

Standing EZ Bar Curl
x6 - 100
x6 - 100
x6 - 100
x6 - 100

Standing DB curl
x8 - 50
x7 - 50
x6 - 50

After the workout I did some erging. I did a 3.5k today. Sprint the first 500, steady state for 1.5k then went as hard as I could for 1k and cooldown 500. It was good and I felt really great afterwards!

I am headed back to my home late tonight because it is thanksgiving break here at college. I will be using my old gym at home (I like it better than the one I use here). I hope to keep my diet in check over thanksgiving, I am not too worried though, lots of turkey will do me some good =)


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry it has taken me SOOO long to update. Over the Thanksgiving break at school I went home and had to use a different gym and had little to no free time to update my workouts. 

Over the break I did not monitor my exact macro intake but I have been monitoring macros strictly for a long time so I was still conscious of my eating and made sure not to go too wild. I ate fairly clean especially considering I was on vacation!

Here were my workouts:

11-27-08
Vertical Push / Pull (Back/shoulders)

Pull ups
x5 - 25lb
x5 - 25lb
x5 - 25lb
x5 - 20lb
x5 - 15lb

Single Arm Lat Pull down
x10 - 75lb
x10 - 75lb
x10 - 80lb

Push Press
x6 - 165lb
x6 - 165lb
x6 - 170lb
x6 - 170lb

Seated Calv Raises
x12 - 510lb
x12 - 510lb
x12 - 510lb

Decline Sit ups: 
x10 - 60lb
x10 - 60lb
x10 - 60lb

Planks:
Left, Right, Front - 1:30
Left, Right, Front - 1:30
Left, Right, Front - 1:30




11/28/08
Hamstring Dominant, Quad Accessory, Triceps

RDL:
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 250
x5 - 250

GHR's - I might go back to using no weights next week because I want to make sure I am using good form on these
x8 - 10lb
x8 - 10lb
x8 - 10lb

Split Squats: Again these are killer on my grip =(
x8 - 75lb in each arm
x8 - 75 lb in each arm
x8 - 75lb in each arm

Dips:
x5 - 60lb DB
x5 - 60lb
x5 - 60lb
x5 - 60lb
x5 - 60lb

Cable Pressdown: (not sure why I was able to do so much more weight than last time, it probably has to do with being in a different gym)
x8 - 120lb
x8 - 120lb
x8 - 120lb


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, I thought I would also add that I took my BP the other day just to see if the Halo-Bol was having any effect on it and the results were great.
My Bp was
111/66
That is pretty darn low so at least so far I have not seen any increase in BP.


----------



## Darkside Labs (Dec 1, 2008)

Hope you had a great thanksgiving bro! I figure you should start to notice something in about a week or so.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey everyone! Sorry again about taking a few extra days to post up my last two workouts. Finals week in college gets pretty stressful and busy. However, I have not let it get in the way of my workouts and diet! 

I am not feeling any serious effects from the halo-bol yet. My workouts have been feeling good but the strength and body change have not really started to show much. I pushed myself really hard in the gym this week so far and have a few lifts go slightly heavier but nothing extreme. However, I have only been taking the Halo-Bol for a week and a half now, I am not expecting much for another week or so. 

One side effect I have noticed is joint pain. Mostly in my left knee and left shoulder. It is not really a problem while I lift, but when I wake up in the morning and go to sleep at night I can feel a little pain. It is nothing serious though. I think I will increase my fish oil intake and see if that makes a change


Workout 9:
Horozontal Push/Pull (back/chest)

Tbar Rows:
x5 - 210
x5 - 210
x5 - 210
x5 - 210
x5 - 220

Seated Single Arm Cable Rows:
x8 - 80
x8 - 85
x8 - 85

Flat BB Bench Press:
x6 - 185 
x6 - 185
x6 - 190
x6 - 190

Low Incline DB Press:
x8 - 80
x8 - 80
x8 - 80

Cable Fly:
x8 - 70 
x8 - 70
x8 - 70

Standing Calv Raises:
x10 - 65
x10 - 65
x10 - 65

Cable Crunch:
x12 - 100
x12 - 100
x12 - 100





Workout 10:
Quad Dominant legs /Biceps

Squats:
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 285
x5 - 290
x5 - 295

Sissy Squat:
x8 - 25
x8 - 25
x8 - 25

Stability Ball Leg Curl
x25
x25
x25

EZ Bar Curl:
x6 - 100
x6 - 100
x6 - 100
x6 - 100

Standing DB Curl
x8 - 50
x7 - 50
x6 - 50


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe tendon pain from the increased weights?   How's the soreness doing?


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

katt said:


> Maybe tendon pain from the increased weights?   How's the soreness doing?



The pain could be from the increase in weights, im not totally sure. If it stays where it is at now I won't really have to worry about it because it is not too severe, but if it progresses in to more serious pain it might possibly effect my lifts. Again, I will just have to wait and see!

Also, I have minor DOMS pretty much every day, but nothing extreme. If I have been sitting for a while and get up my legs always feel really tight and sore. I feel some soreness in my chest as well. 

However, I still say that these are all minor so far and really dont have any effect on my lifting and everyday functioning. Sometimes I actually enjoy the DOMS (as long as they are minor) because it is just a reminder that I worked out hard the day before!


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

Today's workout was the best I have had yet. I felt strong, focused, and very intense in the gym. Hopefully this is the start of the Halo-Bol really starting to kick in. If this is just the beginning and it gets better I am going to see awesome results I think! 

Workout 11
Vertical Push/Pull (Shoulders/Back)

Pull ups
x5 - 25
x5 - 25
x5 - 30
x5 - 30
x5 - 35 (Was totally surprised I got this!)

Single Arm Lat Pull down
x10 - 80
x10 - 80
x10 - 80

Push Press
x6 - 170
x6 - 170
x6 - 175
x6 - 180

Seated Calv Raises
x12- 520
x12- 520
x12- 530

Decline Sit Ups (No idea where the strength for this came from today)
x10 - 75
x10 - 85
x10 - 95

Planks:
Left, Right, Front- 1:30
Left, Right, Front- 1:30
Left, Right, Front- (To exhaustion.... L=1:32, R=1:43, F=1:45)

Overall this may have been the best workout I have ever had. I felt awesome the whole time and was very pleased with some strength gains. Earlier in the day I was feeling some join pain but once I got to the gym I felt all better. Also, I did some Qigong today about an hour before my workout, not sure if that made any difference but it was fun haha!


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm headed out to the gym here in a few minutes, I hope today's workout is alright, I had a presentation today in my athletic training class on navicular stress fractures and I was up until about 4 AM working on it. Class was at 8:00 AM so I only slept for about 3.5 hours. Once class was over I slept another 2 hours, but I am not sure how I will do today. Hopefully the sleep won't effect the workout. WIll let ya know in a few hours!


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 6, 2008)

well, the sleeping issues I had the night before really did seem to mess up my workout. I was just tired and sluggish the entire time. Felt terrible. However, lifts were still fine, I just felt like I wanted to die!

RDL
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 245
x5 - 250
x5 - 250

GHR's
x8 - unweighted
x8 - unweighted
x8 - unweighted

Split Squats:
x8 - 75 DB in each hand
x8 - 75
x8 - 75

Weighted Dips
x5 - 60
x5 - 60
x5 - 60
x5 - 65
x5 - 65

Cable Pressdown: (Back at the other gym, and now these are weak again)
x8 - 75 
x8 - 75
x8 -75


I pretty upset actually because I cheated on my diet a little bit. I had two pieces of cake. Now to be honest I ate a little less than normal throughout the day so my macros were not crazy out of control but still... way too much sugar and I almost NEVER eat. But I will hop right back on track with the diet and hopefully not see any negative results from my two pieces of cake =(


----------



## Darkside Labs (Dec 7, 2008)

any update on weight and bf% ?

Good looking log keep up the good work!


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking solid brother.
Don't sweat the two pieces of cake, it's not a big slip.
Just keep pushing


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 9, 2008)

Alright, so yesterday before my workout I decided to hop on the scale for the first time since I started the cycle. I feel like I have been gaining weight but I had not check yet. I stepped on the scale and was quite pleased. I was up at 196. That is up 5 pounds, and I am only half way through the cycle. Unfortunately I didn't have a way to do BF% testing so I will have to wait and see on that for now. However, I do not feel like I am gaining any body fat. I doubt my BF has dropped but I think it is maintaining its level before I started the cycle. 

On Sunday I was supposed to be off but some people had been asking me to go to the gym with them and help them with a core/abs day that they an be working on over the break so they are ready for Crew when we get back from break. I went with no intention of actually working out, but i ended up spending about 45 minutes on core/ab stuff. It felt great so I don't mind. My abs usually react pretty well to a long intense ab day every once in a while. 

ANyway, as for my workout yesterday I felt awesome. I felt more explosive than normal on some exercises, particularly bench press. Usually I bench at a steady pace but the first 3 or 4 reps of each set just seemed like a joke and the bar felt like it was just floating up. But then around rep 5 and 6 I would hit a wall and it would be tough to finish out the set. Here is how the workout went down:

T bar Rows:
x5 - 215
x5 - 215
x5 - 215
x5 - 220
x5 - 220

Seated single arm cable rows: (usually do sets of 8, did 10 today for some reason)
x10 - 85
x10 - 85
x10 - 85

Flat BB bench Press: (I hope to get 205 next week)
x6 - 190
x6 - 190
x6 - 190
x6 - 195

Low incline DB Press:
x8 - 85
x8 - 85
x8 - 85

Cable Fly: (I felt like I could have increased weight here, but I am doing these more for the stretch than the actual work)
x8 - 70
x8 - 70
x8 - 70

Standing Calv Raises:
x10 - 70
x10 - 70
x10 - 70

I decided to skip the ab part today. my core is pretty sore from the day before (It included planks, decline sit ups, hanging knee raises, revearse crunches, 6 inches, stability call sit ups). So I was feeling the hurt in my abs. So I will include the cable crunches that I normally would have done yesterday in todays quad/bicep workout. 

Also, I think today for some interval training I am going to hit the pool and do some one lap sprints. We will see how it goes! Will update tonight hopefully!

(PS: With the increased fish Oil I have not been feeling any join pain)


----------



## Darkside Labs (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates bro?


----------

